# Home remedies



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

1. If you are choking on an ice cube, don't panic. Simply pour a cup of boiling water down your throat and presto! The blockage will be almost instantly removed. 

2. Clumsy? Avoid cutting yourself while slicing vegetables by getting someone else to hold them while you chop away.


3. Avoid arguments with the Mrs. about lifting the toilet seat by simply using the sink.


4. For high blood pressure sufferers: simply cut yourself and bleed for a few minutes, thus reducing the pressure in your veins. Remember to use a timer. 

5. A mouse trap, placed on top of your alarm clock, will prevent you from rolling over and going back to sleep after you hit the snooze button.


6. If you have a bad cough, take a large dose of laxatives, then you will be afraid to cough.


7. Have a bad toothache? Smash your thumb with a hammer and you will forget all about the toothache


8. Sometimes, we just need to remember what the rules of life really are: You only need two tools - WD-40 and Duct Tape. If it doesn't move and should, use the WD-40. If it shouldn't move and does, use the duct tape.


Thought for the day:
SOME PEOPLE ARE LIKE SLINKIES..........THEY ARE NOT REALLY GOOD FOR ANYTHING........BUT..........THEY STILL BRING A SMILE TO YOUR FACE WHEN YOU PUSH THEM DOWN A FLIGHT OF STAIRS


----------



## greasechef (May 20, 2006)

I am giggling like a little girl.:lol:


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Heard a great rule from my dishwasher the other day:

If your sidewalk is icy, don't chip or scrape the ice off with a shovel, just pour hot water over it, it'll melt the ice in no time....


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

:lol: :roll: :lol: 

I needed a laugh! Thanks Chrose!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks for the giggles, Chrose! :lol:


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

You are truly disgusting Chrose. Thank goodness for that. ;Þ


----------



## cloudybutnice (May 20, 2006)

Funniest thing I've read today. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thebiggerbopper (May 15, 2006)

3. Avoid arguments with the Mrs. about lifting the toilet seat by simply using the sink.

I've tryed that but it just makes her even madder, LOL 
Thats some funny stuff though. LOL:lol:


----------

